# Symbian Programmierung *benötige Hilfe*



## Richie-4 (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich wollte mir ein ganz kleines simples Programm für mein Nokia 7610 mit dem Symbian OS Bestriebssytem S60 programmieren. 

Weiss aber nicht wie ich anfangen soll.

Das Programm sollte nur auf Knopfdruck, den Lautsprecher vom Handy ausstellen und bei Anruf oder wenn das Programm geschlossen wird einstellen. 

Es ist so, dass das Nokia 7610 kein Stereo Headset hat, also ein Headset mit 2 Kopfhören, weil es nur Mono unterstützt. 

So habe ich mir jetzt Headset zusammengebastelt von Nokia und Sony mit dem ich 2 Köpfhörer habe. Jetzt kann ich mit beiden Kopfhörern sehr gut Musik hören. 

Nur die Lautstärke ist nicht so gut, aber wenn ich den Stecker unten bisschen abstecke so das nur die Pins von der Rechte seite, die Pins des Handys berühren, erhöht sich komischer Weise die Lautstärke sehr, so das es sich sehr gut anhört. 

Nur einziges Manko ist, das der Lautsprecher beim Handy die Musik auch mitspielt.

--> Ich wollte das paar Pins nicht beim Einstecken berühren und damit laute Musik.

Aber wenn nur die Rechten Pins berühren, hat man zwar am Kopfhörer laute und schöne Musik nur der Lautsprecher des Handys spielt mit, also bräuchte ich ein Programm, das mit einem Knopfdruck den Lautsprecher ausschaltet, also so das ich mit dem Headset weiter hören kann aber der Lautsprecher vom Handy stumm ist und sich nur einschalten, wenn ein Anruf erfolgt oder kommt oder wenn man das Programm schliesst. 

Viele Grüße

Richie-4


----------



## Richie-4 (30. Januar 2005)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------

